# Wieso Fadenalgen nur an Unterwasserpflanzen?



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2003)

Hallo an alle!

Mittlerweile steht mein Teich ja nun schon ´ne Weile. Und obwohl es ein Fertigteich ist, der den Charme einer Schüssel Kartoffelpüree ausstrahlt, nimmt er, bzw. nahm er langsam Gestalt an. Nun, nach absinken der Temperaturen, stagniert das Wachstum der Planzen natürlich!

Aber wieso haben der __ Wasserstern und das Tausandblatt eine Invasion der Fadenalgen erlebt? Die Sumpfpflanzen hatten natürlich auch ein wenig damit zu tun, aber halt nu ein wenig.

Die Unterwasserpflanzen aber sehen aus wie Fadenalgen mit Wurzeln. Ich werde diese wohl zum Frühjahr rausnehmen und durch neue ersetzten.

Ist dies die richtige Vorgehesweise? Waren diese evtl. schon seit Kauf "vorbelastet"?

Grüße aus Stormarn
Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Torben,

ich habe in meinem Teich das gleiche Symptom. Ich musste im Spätsommer alle Unterwasserpflanzen entfernen. Sie waren beim Abfischen der Fadenalgen nicht mehr von diesen zu trennen.
Ich hatte den Eindruck, die Fadenalgen "ernähren" sich von den Unterwasserpflanzen.

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2003)

Ich habe das schon einmal ausserhalb des Forums diskutiert. Wir sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es im Herbst so etwas wie einen umgekehrten Vorgang wie im Frühjahr gibt: Sind bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen und zunehmender Wärme die Algen schneller als die Pflanzen, die noch nicht aufgewacht sind, so sind die Pflanzen im Herbst schon wieder auf dem Rückzug, während die Algen noch prima gedeihen. (Auch im tiefsten Winter sind es ja oft nur noch die Algen, die sich entwickeln.) Dabei sind im Herbst die höher entwickelten Fadenalgen gegenüber den Schwebealgen im Vorteil. Nahezu in jedem Teich wird man deshalb im Herbst eine verstärkte Fadenalgenentwicklung feststellen - auch in nährstoffarmen Teichen. Selbst wenn die höheren Pflanzen noch grün und nicht völlig verwelkt sind: Nährstoffe nehmen sie nicht mehr auf. Die sind ausschliesslich für die Algen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2003)

Die Fadenalgen ernähren sich nicht von den Unterwasserpflanzen, aber sie halten sich an ihnen fest. In einem völlig leeren Teich würden die Fadenalgen alle an der Wasseroberfläche als dichte Matte schwimmen. Durch die Unterwasserpflanzen werden sie am Aufsteigen gehindert. Schön ist das natürlich auch nicht, aber auf die Dauer helfen die Unterwasserpflanzen wirklich gegen die Fadenalgen. Man darf nur nicht den Fehler machen und ständig das Wasser wechseln, sonst hat man wieder einen neuen Nährstoffeintrag verursacht und der Teich wird niemals 'reif' und algenfrei.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Guten Morgen,

in meinem Teich hatten sich auch Fadenalgen eingefunden, allerdings gingen diese komischerweise nun ca. 2 Wochen nach Abschalten der Pumpe schlagartig zurück (zwar nicht ganz, aber hält sich nun in Grenzen) ... jetzt frag ich mich natürlich, in welchem Zusammenhang die Pumpe und die Fadenalgen stehen .... austreiben von CO2, weniger Sauerstoff im Wasser, da es nicht mehr zirkuliert ... oder was ?

Erklären kann ich es mir nicht .... oder vielleicht sind meine Pflanzen noch am "ziehen", was ich allerdings nur den UW-Pflanzen (das __ Hornkraut wuchert wie doof, hat schon einen kleinen Teppich am Boden gebildet)zutraue, der Rest ist schon ziemlich bräunlich aussenrum.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Werner,

und dann gibt es da Bernd Kaufmann, der regelmässigen Teilwasserwechsel für unerlässlich hält (was ich bei meinem reinen Pflanzenteich nicht tue, aber bei einem Teich mit Fischbesatz durchaus einsehe - auch die Fische bringen ja ständig Nährstoffe ein). Es ist wohl eine Frage des Fingerspitzengefühls, wann man das Wasser besser belässt und wann wechselt.

Hallo Tommi,

ich halte es für vertrackt schwierig, einen echten Ursache-/Wirkungs-Zusammenhang am Teich festzustellen. Ich finde es schon toll, dass Du nicht schreibst: "Pumpe abschalten, hat bei mir geholfen !" Wenn jetzt noch ein paar mehr Leute ihre Erfahrungen beisteuern, kommt man vielleicht zu so etwas wie einer Empfehlung. Meine Beobachtung ist, dass die Fadenalgenentwicklung im Herbst sehr viel geringer ausfällt als die Algenblüte im Frühjahr. Kann aber auch an der mehr oder minder grossen Nährstoffkonzentration im Wasser liegen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Stefan,

das kuriose ist ja, das sich nun seid mehr als einer Woche zusätzlich noch 6 große, zwischengelagerte Goldorfen (ca. 30-40cm) drin sind ... dasganze müsste theoretisch und nach jeglichem Menschenverstand zu extremen Algenplage führen, aber nix iss ... es hält sich in Grenzen. Unverständlich für mich. Irgendein Zusammenhang besteht da, bloß ich komme nicht dahinter ... 

Der Unterschied zwischen Herbst und Frühjahr erscheint mir dennoch klar ... ab Herbst läuft der Filter bei den meisten nicht mehr, es erfolgt also keine Reinigung, die ganze Sch... bleibt über Winter drin, wächst und gedeiht und eskaliert im Frühjahr bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen zur schönsten Algenbildung ... egal nun ob Fadenalgen oder Schwebealgen ... hmmm, sollten wir mal reden drüber, ist ein interessantes Thema ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

Das was ich bisher gemacht habe, will ich zwar noch nicht "Erfahrungen" nennen, ich habe aber das ganze Jahr über festgestellt, daß sich an den Steinen in meinem "Wasserfall" ständig ein paar Fadenalgen befanden. Im übrigen Teich waren allerdings praktisch keine bzw. nur in einer absolut zu vernachlässigenden Menge.

Bei dem jetzt kühleren Wetter ist bei mir auch das Wachstum der Fadenalgen zurückgegangen bzw. ist nicht mehr vorhanden.

Wer weiß, womit das alles zusammen hängen mag.

Wenn es sich nächstes Jahr genauso verhält, werde ich mal von "Erfahrungen" sprechen  

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Harald,

jetzt nur noch die Frage, hast du die Pumpe schon ausgeschaltet oder nicht, als sich Fadenalgen zurückbildeten ??? das wäe interessant zu wissen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Harald,

das sind schon "Erfahrungen". Und das wird auch im nächsten Jahr wieder so sein. Steine sind ein optimales "Substrat" für Fadenalgen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

*Re: ...*

Hallochen,

also ich reime mir das aus den Informationen die ich bisher gewonnen habe etwas anders zusammen:

Der Schadstoffgehalt wächst im Winter nur wenig an, da die Fische ja nun weniger futtern und auch weniger Ausscheidungen produzieren. Was anfällt, ist der Eintrag durch Düngestoffe von den abgestorbenen Pflanzen. Im Frühjahr läuft der Filter nur recht langsam an, aber auch die Fische fangen erst langsam an wieder kräftiger zu futtern. Wenn man den Filter rechtzeitig anwirft, wird das in etwa hinkommen. Die Pflanzen fangen langsam an wieder zu wachen, und die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile werden langsam immer schneller in Düngestoffe umgewandelt. Die Algen jedoch wachsen sehr schnell recht flott und nehmen diese Düngestoffe erst einmal auf, sind ja nun im Überschuß da. Da Algen aber nicht sehr lange leben sterben die auch mal wieder, werden wieder zu Dünger und diese abgestorbenen Algen kommen nun den kräftiger wachsenden Pflanzen zu gute.

Ich denke mal, in der freien Natur ist es sogar wichtig, das die Algen die Nährstoffe die da plötzlich anfallen erst einmal speichern um sie dann später wieder an die Pflanzen zurückzugeben. Immerhin findet da ja auch ein permanenter Wasseraustausch statt.  Beim Teich wird das nicht so wichtig sein, aber ich denke, das es auch hier nicht unbedingt sooo störend ist, wenn sich das System einmal im Gleichgewicht befindet.

Wie gesagt, ich bin ein absoluter Frischling, das ist nur das, was ich aus gelesenem und eigenem Denken mir zusammengereimt habe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Snoopy et all,
das mit dem Nährstoffgehalt läuft auch im fisch-und filterlosen Teich ab. Ich habe einen "natürlichen" Teich und kann gleiches beobachten.
M.E. liegt es teils am Pflanzenwachstum im Sommer (starke Nährstoffkokurrenz) und wie Nymphaion schrieb, schlicht an der Möglichkeit, sich an den Unterwasserpflanzen "festzuhalten". Vermutlich kommt auch noch hinzu,dass zB. __ Wasserpest od __ Wasserstern richtige "Kalkfresser" sind, d.h. sie produzieren viel CO2. Dadurch sind die Wachstumsbedingungen für Algen in deren Umfeld wesentlich besser wie in der Flachwasserzone. Pumpe, Filter und Algenbildung würde ich ebensowenig in Zusammenhang bringen, wie Grasschnitt ,Blaukorn und Algenwachstum. Du hast viel Nährstoffe im Teich und deine Pflanzen und Algen wachsen, du hast wenig Nährstoffe und deine Pflanzen kümmern,aber die Algen wachsen trotzdem.
Denk ich mal, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

@Tommi,

bei mir läuft die Pumpe noch. 

Ich wollte sie auch erst abschalten, wenn die Temperaturen auch tagsüber unter 10 Grad bleiben.

Gruß´
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Ralf,

ich sehe in Deinen (sicher richtigen) Ausführungen keinen Widerspruch: Die Frage war aus meiner Sicht, warum viele Teichbesitzer gerade im Herbst (bei Wassertemperaturen um 10 Grad) ein verstärktes Fadenalgenwachstum beobachten, und das weniger am Rand in Flachwasserbereichen, sondern vor allem an submersen Pflanzen. Das ist unter anderem für mich nur durch den Wegfall von Nährstoffkonkurrenten erklärbar.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich durch zufall einen artikel in der tagespresse gelesen - war vom "deutschen gartenbauverband verfasst" - "thema gartenteich auf den winter vorbereiten" - da wurde die theorie vertreten daß sich fadenalgen an den teichpflanzen ansiedeln weil diese den lebensnotwendigen sauerstoff für sie produzieren ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

@juergen-b: Genau das war auch immer meine erklärung dazu. Mein Fadenalgenbefall ist auch primär an den Sauerstoff produzierenden Pflanzen. __ Hornkraut und Tannenwedel......


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

bei aller Liebe: Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Auch Algen sind Pflanzen, was bedeutet, dass sie per Photosynthese Kohlendioxid zu Traubenzucker verarbeiten, wobei Sauerstoff - wie bei den höheren Pflanzen - frei wird. Nachts wird Sauerstoff verbraucht - bei den höheren Pflanzen ebenso wie bei den Algen. Die Vorgänge laufen also jeweils parallel ab, so dass es unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Verfügbarkeit von CO2 und O2 für die Algen sogar besser wäre, die höheren Pflanzen zu meiden. In jedem Falle ist mir kein Stoffwechselprodukt bekannt, das die höheren Pflanzen "für" die Algen produzieren.

Algen benötigen aber ein geeignetes "Substrat", um sich daran "festzuhalten", wie Werner schon geschrieben hat. Das sind Steine, natürlich auch der Teichgrund (wobei dort die Haftung gering ist, so dass die Algen mitsamt den anhaftenden Sauerstoffbläschen aufsteigen), der extreme Flachwasserbereich (wo es nichts aufzusteigen gibt), vor allem aber die gefiederten, feingliedrigen submersen Pflanzen, an denen die Algen wunderbar haften.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo

und darum ist mein Bachlauf , welchen ich vor zwei Wochen gesäubert und die Pflanzen zurück geschnitten habe , jetzt schön von Algen bewachsen . Vorher sah man dort keine Algen wachsen .  Sauerstoff ist dort immer genug vorhanden .  Nur kam durch die dichten Pflanzen recht wenig Licht .


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Patrick,

handelt es sich um das Lieblingssubstrat für Algen ? Herrlich kalkhaltiges Gestein ?

Um ehrlich zu sein: Ein paar Algen gehören für mich in jeden Bachlauf und werden geduldet, solange sie nicht Überhand nehmen. Ansonsten muss für Fadenalgen weniger günstiges Substrat genommen werden: Zum Beispiel Verlegesand und Quarzgestein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Stefan

Bei den Steinen handelt es sich um Rheinkies aus Sessenheim im Elsas .
Iss nicht Kalkhaltig . Ich dulde die Algen im Bachlauf , da ich weiss , das sie im nächsten Frühjahr , wenn die Pflanzen wieder wachsen , auch wieder verschwinden werden . Gehören nun mal dazu , wenn es sich in Grenzen hällt , hatte mich letztes Jahr noch verrückt damit gemacht , brachte aber nichts .


----------

